# Thanksgiving Day rides - LA area



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello, I'm coming to the L.A. area (I'm staying with my Dad in Pacific Palisades). Are there any good informally organized rides on Thanksgiving in the area? Doesn't have to be near the coast, and would like something with a little climbing in it. 40-50 miles would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

From the South Bay Wheelmen site:

*Holiday Ride, 8:00AM -* This traditional ride takes place on every major holiday, such as New Year's Day, Memorial Day, Fourth of July, etc. The ride starts in Manhattan Beach at the corner of Manhattan Beach Blvd and Highland Avenue, heads north to Mandeville Canyon off of Sunset Boulevard, then returns. The ride has a "social pace" until Mandeville Canyon, then it is a race up the canyon to the end of the road. Map to start.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The San Fernando Valley bike club has some rides going that weekend...


http://sfvbc.org/rides.php


----------

